# Sinuskurve geteilt



## brunisand (24. Juni 2008)

hallo,
ich habe eine Sinuskurve. Die Enden haben *runde Ecken*.
Die Kurve ist in der Mitte geteilt/aufgeschnitten, sodass sie in der negativen Variante des Logos unterschiedlich dargestellt werden kann. (in der Abbildung ist sie noch zweifärbig)
Kann man im Illustrator nur *ein Ende * - dort wo sie in der Mitte zusammen stoßen, mit einem geraden Abschluss und das andere Ende der Kurve mit einem runden Abschluss einstellen?

danke für die Hilfe
a


----------



## janoc (24. Juni 2008)

_ich_ wüsste nicht wie; aber du könntest die Kontur in eine Fläche umwandeln (Objekt -> Umwandeln) und dann das erforderliche Ende gerade abschneiden (Schnittmaske, Pathfinder, ...)


----------



## brunisand (24. Juni 2008)

hallo janoc,
vielen dank für die hilfe - es hat wunderbar funktioniert!
lga


----------

